# vegan diet(done properly), in my opinion, is the best diet to trust if you want to age well.



## Eduardo DOV (Sep 15, 2019)

I mean, vegan shit is the less processed shits. The more "pure" things(taking out the pesticides)
Before u call me a fagg, i dont give a damn about the animals). Meat has a lot of strange chemicals, sodium as fuck etc.

We see all this bodybuilders who eat tons of shit per day, they all look older. It could be the steroids or other things, I dont know.

I love bacon. meats, chicken hearts etc, but i dont give a damn if I stopped eating meat on a daily basis. In fact it would be more pleasurable to eat if I eat it rarely. It is much more easy to eat vegan shit too, just wash it and eat.


Anyway, just a thought. Jared Leto is vegan, that other fagg Tobey Mcguire is also vegan. Both could JB-skin fuckers at 40+. I know u gonna say its their genetics and just it. Please get out my thread.


I wouldnt feed a son of mine in a vegan diet. I dont know, who knows if I do something wrong and the mothafucka dont grow his dick. Better go wit the pattern.


----------



## Mateusz74 (Sep 15, 2019)

I think eating less meat overall is better


----------



## SikKunt (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## Peachy (Sep 15, 2019)

Cope. It's all genetics. This 51 year old Singaporean man eats meat and looks like this.


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Sep 15, 2019)

SikKunt said:


>


If I was thinkin about becoming a vegan for "philosophy" reasons, I'd totally agree with you. That's not te case.


----------



## SikKunt (Sep 15, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> If I was thinkin about becoming a vegan for "philosophy" reasons, I'd totally agree with you. That's not te case.


A vegan diet shouldn't be followed by anybody, whatever reason that may be.


----------



## 2peasinapod (Sep 15, 2019)

just maintain health and avoid stresses such as being easturn euro or indian


----------



## elfmaxx (Sep 15, 2019)

So many low iq threads today, enjoy your permanent brain damage OP.


----------



## SikKunt (Sep 15, 2019)

elfmaxx said:


> So many low iq threads today, enjoy your permanent brain damage OP.


All posts on this account are strictly satirical, I am mentally ill so nothing I say should be taken seriously.


----------



## sensen (Sep 15, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> I mean, vegan shit is the less processed shits. The more "pure" things(taking out the pesticides)
> Before u call me a fagg, i dont give a damn about the animals). Meat has a lot of strange chemicals, sodium as fuck etc.
> 
> We see all this bodybuilders who eat tons of shit per day, they all look older. It could be the steroids or other things, I dont know.
> ...




Why does it make you a fag for caring about the animals?

Adolf Hitler was a Vegetarian because he cared about animals, and he'd mog you to fucking oblivion in every way, shape or form.


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Sep 15, 2019)

Peachy said:


> Cope. It's all genetics. This 51 year old Singaporean man eats meat and looks like this.
> 
> View attachment 113013


I totally agree that genetics are the main factor. BUT I dont understand how it works. Maybe different people are affected on different ways ? Maybe there are habits that may be bad or good for each person.

And I dont think it's all genetics, he probably dont spend a lot of time in the sun for example.Probably dont smoke etc.

And it wouldn't prove that for people who dont have the genetics of this skin that it wouldn't help(if myreasoning is right.)

I mean, he's just one guy. And we dont know what his diet is to conclude anything.
Eat processed meat =/= eat tons of processed meat.

I just think that, like the friend aboce said, a more vegan diet is more "pure" than eating all this processed food(full of sodium and other chemicals, this animals are not from a farm).


In my opinion, within my line of reasoning, that's what makes sense.


----------



## Lorsss (Sep 15, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> I mean, vegan shit is the less processed shits. The more "pure" things(taking out the pesticides)
> Before u call me a fagg, i dont give a damn about the animals). Meat has a lot of strange chemicals, sodium as fuck etc.
> 
> We see all this bodybuilders who eat tons of shit per day, they all look older. It could be the steroids or other things, I dont know.
> ...


all vegans die for vitamin B12 deficiency sooner or later.
vitamin B12 is only contained in meat, eggs and milk


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Sep 15, 2019)

I’m trying to eat more whole food plant based diet atm. Haven’t given up meat but like keeping it to an occasional treat. All the sat fat and hormones definelty ain’t good for you


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Sep 15, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> all vegans die for vitamin B12 deficiency sooner or later.
> vitamin B12 is only contained in meat, eggs and milk


So eat less meat. Aren't there supps for this ??

Man, I just care about looksmax. Stay more young as possible as time passes.
Age as little as possible as time goes on, that's my goal on this.


----------



## crosshold (Sep 15, 2019)

Peachy said:


> Cope. It's all genetics. This 51 year old Singaporean man eats meat and looks like this.
> 
> View attachment 113013



doubt its just genetics. i guarantee you he uses retin-a, wears sunscreen, etc


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Sep 15, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> all vegans die for vitamin B12 deficiency sooner or later.
> vitamin B12 is only contained in meat, eggs and milk



You can take a b12 supplement and also meat that’s grain fed doesn’t had b12 only grass fed


----------



## Peachy (Sep 15, 2019)

crosshold said:


> doubt its just genetics. i guarantee you he uses retin-a, wears sunscreen, etc


He says he only uses a moisturizer and sunscreen. No word about retin a.


----------



## crosshold (Sep 15, 2019)

Peachy said:


> He says he only uses a moisturizer and sunscreen. No word about retin a.


yea but why would he be super open? 99% of looksmaxers never admit to doing anything


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Sep 15, 2019)

sensen said:


> Why does it make you a fag for caring about the animals?
> 
> Adolf Hitler was a Vegetarian because he cared about animals, and he'd mog you to fucking oblivion in every way, shape or form.



sadly, adolf was nothing more than a tool in the hands of stalin. Thanks to him Germany was destroyed and fucked to oblivion after the war. As were the east europe. And then stalin came and took what he wants.
Just let these guys fuck everything and then we take it to us. That's what shows the new research as the archives comes out. 

Anyway, that's not the topic here, get out please.


Peachy said:


> He says he only uses a moisturizer and sunscreen. No word about retin a.


a good sunscreen is the main thing when it comes to protecting the skin.

if u have a genetics that programmed u to age fast, than u'll do anyway. Sunscreen will slow it down.

I also never saw a person who take care of herself with a shit skin, when the person is health, they always look good(not as they were younger but good).

shit diet kill skin looks more than sun I think.


----------



## her (Sep 15, 2019)

I think Carnivore diet is better, but whatever.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 15, 2019)

mainly plant based diet with low GI carbohydrates and 10% of your calories coming from fatty fish is the best diet possible in my opinion


----------



## Bewusst (Sep 15, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> all vegans die for vitamin B12 deficiency sooner or later.
> vitamin B12 is only contained in meat, eggs and milk


That's not true. B12 is actually produced by gut bacteria and also in the soil. So eating "dirty fruit and veg" can provide B12. But yeah, a more complete vegan diet should at least include worms and insects like in a gorilla's diet even though it wouldn't be vegan anymore then.


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Sep 15, 2019)

Bewusst said:


> That's not true. B12 is actually produced by gut bacteria and also in the soil. So eating "dirty fruit and veg" can provide B12. But yeah, a more complete vegan diet should at least include worms and insects like in a gorilla's diet even though it wouldn't be vegan anymore then.


just imagine eating fishing worm


----------



## Lorsss (Sep 15, 2019)

Bewusst said:


> That's not true. B12 is actually produced by gut bacteria and also in the soil. So eating "dirty fruit and veg" can provide B12. But yeah, a more complete vegan diet should at least include worms and insects like in a gorilla's diet even though it wouldn't be vegan anymore then.


eat dirt theory


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Sep 15, 2019)

sensen said:


> Why does it make you a fag for caring about the animals?
> 
> Adolf Hitler was a Vegetarian because he cared about animals, and he'd mog you to fucking oblivion in every way, shape or form.



Shit point too, u stoping to eat meat wont change a shit in the world, dogs will still die in china , japan going to slaughter dolphins as always, indians gonna rape dogs, murders will happen, lions gonna kill other lions curb.

The world u live is savage, never forget.


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Sep 15, 2019)

SirGey said:


> Shit point too, u stoping to eat meat wont change a shit in the world, dogs will still die in china , japan going to slaughter dolphins as always, indians gonna rape dogs, murders will happen, lions gonna kill other lions curb.
> 
> The world u live is savage, never forget.







what about the hippos?


----------



## didntreadlol (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Sep 15, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> View attachment 113038
> 
> what about the hippos?



Top of the food chain, no one can kill them


----------



## rockndogs (Sep 15, 2019)

My iq dropped 10ish points just reading this PILE OF SHIT. Congratulations OP youre a fag


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Sep 15, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> My iq dropped 10ish points just reading this PILE OF SHIT. Congratulations OP youre a fag


----------



## rockndogs (Sep 15, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> View attachment 113040



my avi is so perfect fwark


----------



## sensen (Sep 15, 2019)

SirGey said:


> Shit point too, u stoping to eat meat wont change a shit in the world, dogs will still die in china , japan going to slaughter dolphins as always, indians gonna rape dogs, murders will happen, lions gonna kill other lions curb.
> 
> The world u live is savage, never forget.


It's not about that. It's about you, as an individual of your own sound body and mind, deciding not to for personal reasoning. 

I'm not vegetarian or vegan but I don't see why peopel fuckign cry about them all the time, let them do what theywant


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Sep 15, 2019)

sensen said:


> It's not about that. It's about you, as an individual of your own sound body and mind, deciding not to for personal reasoning.
> 
> I'm not vegetarian or vegan but I don't see why peopel fuckign cry about them all the time, let them do what theywant



This world is shit, everything, everywhere. Any individual who acknowledge it wont feel a shit about it.


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Sep 15, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> I mean, vegan shit is the less processed shits. The more "pure" things(taking out the pesticides)
> Before u call me a fagg, i dont give a damn about the animals). Meat has a lot of strange chemicals, sodium as fuck etc.
> 
> We see all this bodybuilders who eat tons of shit per day, they all look older. It could be the steroids or other things, I dont know.
> ...


This is not true


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Sep 15, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> *all vegans die for vitamin B12 deficiency sooner or later.*
> vitamin B12 is only contained in meat, eggs and milk


how are you this retarded


----------



## Gebirgscel (Sep 15, 2019)

Vegan is for the poor and weak guy who wants to be healthy. But it has its pros

Carnivore with some vegetables. Weston Price and the hunter and gatherers think so too

There was a small village in the alps once, where they only ate meat and some veggies.
No carbs whatsever.
They rarely got sick and didnt need an orthodontist. Well developed faces and most of the swiss guard was from this village


----------



## Deleted member 2275 (Sep 15, 2019)

JFL, retards on this forum will be black pilled on veganism eventually. Veganism is the healthiest diet possible, link your studies if you want to disprove me, otherwise your a meathead fag who can't use google scholar .


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Sep 15, 2019)

littlesecret said:


> JFL, retards on this forum will be black pilled on veganism eventually. Veganism is the healthiest diet possible, link your studies if you want to disprove me, otherwise your a meathead fag who can't use google scholar .


what do you eat ?


----------



## Deleted member 2275 (Sep 15, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> what do you eat ?


Meat


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Sep 16, 2019)

littlesecret said:


> JFL, retards on this forum will be black pilled on veganism eventually. Veganism is the healthiest diet possible, link your studies if you want to disprove me, otherwise your a meathead fag who can't use google scholar .


if you already have a pre-existing intestinal/gut issue like colitis of chrons than veganism is horrific for your health, most vegans don't last at all. In saying that, not only do lectins, oxalates, phytic acid etc cause gut issues, they also impair the absorption of essential nutrients and minerals. It definitely isn't optimal for a growing child, zinc is extremely important for testosterone production, (sources are impaired by antinutrients) calcium, d3 and k2 (all highly bioavailable in animals) are important for bone density and growth, high carb diets also tend to decrease hgh as insulin and HGH oppose each other. Veganism is retarded and always will be.


----------



## Overjetcel299 (Sep 16, 2019)

Cope. Liver is the best food you can eat


----------



## autistic_tendencies (Sep 16, 2019)

Life = genetics


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 16, 2019)

SikKunt said:


>


----------



## SikKunt (Sep 16, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 113554


yes bro


----------



## pisslord (Sep 16, 2019)

u cope bro


----------



## logan (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Eduardo DOV (Sep 16, 2019)

Dyorotic2 said:


> if you already have a pre-existing intestinal/gut issue like colitis of chrons than veganism is horrific for your health, most vegans don't last at all. In saying that, not only do lectins, oxalates, phytic acid etc cause gut issues, they also impair the absorption of essential nutrients and minerals. It definitely isn't optimal for a growing child, zinc is extremely important for testosterone production, (sources are impaired by antinutrients) calcium, d3 and k2 (all highly bioavailable in animals) are important for bone density and growth, *high carb diets also tend to decrease hgh as insulin and HGH oppose each other*. Veganism is retarded and always will be.



this is not like this
anything u eat will make ur insulin go up and block hgh

thats why intermitent fasting is good, u keep ur gh up for more time since u dont eat anything during a lot of hours


----------



## Mayorga (Sep 16, 2019)

logan said:


>




@6;21 - "foods that are not suited to our physiology it is really CAUSING A STRAIN on your system, which will eventually break down" , while looking worse than a Buchenwald resident. JFL at the delusion.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 16, 2019)

veganism only has bad rep cuz 95% of vegans are retarded and dont know how to eat

perfectly executed whole food plant based diet with no pre existing gut issues, no nutrition absorption problems etc. is good


----------



## logan (Sep 16, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> veganism only has bad rep cuz 95% of vegans are retarded and dont know how to eat
> 
> perfectly executed whole food plant based diet with no pre existing gut issues, no nutrition absorption problems etc. is good


thats funny because veganism is a one way ticket to gut issues and nutritional absorption problems. i cant believe how fucking stupid some of you guys are, calling yourselves "looksmaxxers" while promoting the very thing that has degenerated your DNA to subhuman levels.


----------



## eyebagcel (Sep 16, 2019)

just eat meat with some fruits or veggies on the side for every meal. how complicated could it get? eggs and a bowl of fruits in the morning, chicken with some green vegetables for lunch, steak and beans and some other random ass vegetable for dinner. just forget about forcing starchy carbs into your diet which takes up too many valuable calories and stuff your face with what ever meat and vegetable/fruit you are craving for at the moment

that's what I'm going to do now that I'm at college and our dining halls give us lots of options. will just eat what ever meat and vegetables I can find and have fruits for breakfast

i have a theory optimal diet has to do with your ethnicity too, like how north europeans are best adjusted for dairy products I assume some groups of people work better with protein and others work better with carbs etc but idk


----------



## Deleted member 2275 (Sep 16, 2019)

Dyorotic2 said:


> if you already have a pre-existing intestinal/gut issue like colitis of chrons than veganism is horrific for your health, most vegans don't last at all. In saying that, not only do lectins, oxalates, phytic acid etc cause gut issues, they also impair the absorption of essential nutrients and minerals. It definitely isn't optimal for a growing child, zinc is extremely important for testosterone production, (sources are impaired by antinutrients) calcium, d3 and k2 (all highly bioavailable in animals) are important for bone density and growth, high carb diets also tend to decrease hgh as insulin and HGH oppose each other. Veganism is retarded and always will be.


Kill yourself autistic faggot, you spew bullshit without a single source, who am I going to believe? Some jew on the internet or the numerous nutritional organisations?

*Academy of Nutrition and Dietetics*


_It is the position of the Academy of Nutrition and Dietetics that appropriately planned vegetarian, including vegan, diets are healthful, nutritionally adequate, and may provide health benefits for the prevention and treatment of certain diseases. These diets are appropriate for all stages of the life cycle, including pregnancy, lactation, infancy, childhood, adolescence, older adulthood, and for athletes._
*Dietitians of Canada*


_A healthy vegan diet can meet all your nutrient needs at any stage of life including when you are pregnant, breastfeeding or for older adults._
*The British Nutrition Foundation*


_A well-planned, balanced vegetarian or vegan diet can be nutritionally adequate ... Studies of UK vegetarian and vegan children have revealed that their growth and development are within the normal range._
*The Dietitians Association of Australia*


_Vegan diets are a type of vegetarian diet, where only plant-based foods are eaten. With good planning, those following a vegan diet can cover all their nutrient bases, but there are some extra things to consider._
*The National Health and Medical Research Council*


_Appropriately planned vegetarian diets, including total vegetarian or vegan diets, are healthy and nutritionally adequate. Well-planned vegetarian diets are appropriate for individuals during all stages of the lifecycle. Those following a strict vegetarian or vegan diet can meet nutrient requirements as long as energy needs are met and an appropriate variety of plant foods are eaten throughout the day_


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Sep 16, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> I mean, vegan shit is the less processed shits. The more "pure" things(taking out the pesticides)
> Before u call me a fagg, i dont give a damn about the animals). Meat has a lot of strange chemicals, sodium as fuck etc.
> 
> We see all this bodybuilders who eat tons of shit per day, they all look older. It could be the steroids or other things, I dont know.
> ...





Gebirgscel said:


> Carnivore with some vegetables.


in other words an omnivore you brainlet


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Sep 16, 2019)

littlesecret said:


> Kill yourself autistic faggot, you spew bullshit without a single source, who am I going to believe? Some jew on the internet or the numerous nutritional organisations?
> 
> *Academy of Nutrition and Dietetics*
> 
> ...


firstly, I'm not Jewish, and the fact that you're calling me a Jew is ironic considering veganism is pushed by the Jews. Btw all of these studies don't consider any of the plant compounds and toxins that inhibit absorption and block certain metabolic and cellular functions of the body. Vitamin D3 is an animal hormone, to absorb D3 through the skin you need cholesterol present in the blood. Vegans tend to have dangerously low levels of D3 due to not consuming dietary cholesterol and animal products. Beta carotene isn't vitamin A, it's a precursor to retinol that must be converted inside of the intestinal tract, we are not herbivores we cannot convert Beta carotene as effectively and efficiently as cattle for example, 50% of the population cannot convert BC to retinol due to an extremely common gene mutation, those who don't have the mutation can only convert 5% of that carotene to an active form of retinol and to convert in the first place you need to consume fat alongside foods with BC. Studies of ALA metabolism in healthy young men indicated that approximately 8% of dietary ALA was converted to EPA and 0%-4% was converted to docosahexaenoic acid (DHA), again extremely poor conversion rates. I'm not even going to begin with oxalates, lectins, phytic acid etc, it'd be a waste of time tbh. Keep getting jewed and cucked by the big pharma who suggest that the vegan diet is sustainable long term at any stage of live without addressing anything that I have said above.


----------



## SeiGun (Sep 16, 2019)

every diet can be great if done properly 
it just the matter of convenience, moral, accessibility, knowledge, preference 
since i dont give a shit about vegan ideology, animal moral crap, i love meat and hate eating green, its impossible for me to try vegan.


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Sep 16, 2019)

http://healthybabycode.com/why-you-ca...
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases...
http://researchnews.osu.edu/archive/b...
http://ajcn.nutrition.org/content/71/...
http://www.fasebj.org/content/23/4/10...
http://www.thehealthyhomeeconomist.co...
http://empoweredsustenance.com/true-v...
https://www.westonaprice.org/health-t...
https://www.westonaprice.org/health-t...
https://philmaffetone.com/vitamin-a-a...

these all show that humans cannot effectively convert carotene to retinol.
@littlesecret





__





Overview Cholesterol and vitamin D | VitaminDWiki


Science-based Vitamin D




vitamindwiki.com








__





What is the Connection Between Vitamin D and Cholesterol?


Vitamin D and cholesterol are linked because cholesterol is needed to synthesize vitamin D, and also because vitamin D is...




www.wisegeek.com












Clinical trial to explore link between vitamin D and cholesterol


(PhysOrg.com) -- An unusual finding in previous studies of vitamin D-deficient patients has prompted Rockefeller University researchers to launch a new clinical study to determine whether there is a causative link between vitamin D supplementation and changes in cholesterol levels in people at...




medicalxpress.com





we need cholesterol to absorb vitamin D3, you can genetically be predisposed to create less cholesterol than the normal person, which can lead to a multitude of problems, cholesterol is the precursor for multiple hormones in the body and it is present in every single cell in your body, cholesterol is needed to absorb nutrients in the intestinal tract, we need cholesterol and we need it from animals, especially those who have genetic disorders in which their liver doesn't produce any cholesterol at all,





__





Investigation of 7-dehydrocholesterol reductase pathway to elucidate off-target prenatal effects of pharmaceuticals: a systematic review






www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





according to this study certain people with a genetic disorder who cannot produce enough cholesterol and become mentally ill and suicidal.









Cholesterol metabolism and suicidality in Smith-Lemli-Opitz syndrome carriers - PubMed


These results, based on a unique study design, provide additional evidence supporting the relationship between cholesterol metabolism and suicidal behavior.




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





this study shows people with lower serum cholesterol levels tend to be antisocial and have behavioural problems.









Serum cholesterol in antisocial personality - PubMed


Serum cholesterol fasting concentrations were measured in 274 subjects with personality disorders, who had committed offences. Of these subjects, 139 were found to possess the antisocial personality (sociopathy or psychopathy). With standardized ages, the group of subjects with antisocial...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





again another study that shows men with lower serum cholesterol levels become violent and mentally ill.









Cholesterol and violence: is there a connection? - PubMed


A significant association between low or lowered cholesterol levels and violence is found across many types of studies. Data on this association conform to Hill's criteria for a causal association. Concerns about increased risk for violent outcomes should figure in risk-benefit analyses for...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





happy now?








Iron bioavailability and dietary reference values


ABSTRACT. Iron differs from other minerals because iron balance in the human body is regulated by absorption only because there is no physiologic mechanism for




academic.oup.com





also thought i'd drop this here, 5% of plant iron is absorbed compared to a whopping 40-45% heme iron absorption rate, along side iron in plant foods are phytates that block the absorption to begin with.


----------



## Deleted member 2275 (Sep 16, 2019)

Dyorotic2 said:


> http://healthybabycode.com/why-you-ca...
> https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases...
> http://researchnews.osu.edu/archive/b...
> http://ajcn.nutrition.org/content/71/...
> ...


You're retarded if you think vegans have *NO* cholesterol, so again, kill yourself jew.


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Sep 17, 2019)

littlesecret said:


> You're retarded if you think vegans have *NO* cholesterol, so again, kill yourself jew.


you're a fucking moron, when did I state vegans have no cholesterol? I responded to the claims that were made by the nutritional associations that continue to push a vegan diet being nutritionally adequate, on the matter of cholesterol it should be reworded to 'most' can thrive on the diet, because those who are genetically predisposed to make less cholesterol or in some cases none are being misguided and misinformed. And that's without the statistics on absorption rates and plant toxins being addressed. There's no coming back from this, vegans cannot get vitamin D3, Vitamin A in its active retinol form and adequate amounts of DHA and Iron, not only are these essential fatty acids, minerals and vitamins completely unobtainable, most minerals that are in foods are completely blocked by phytates, oxalates, etc. _*So no the vegan diet is not nutritionally adequate.*_ You're a fucking retard, you've been jewed beyond the point of no return.


----------



## Gebirgscel (Sep 17, 2019)

Tyrionlannistercel said:


> in other words an omnivore you brainlet


I know what that means, why so mad ?


----------



## SikKunt (Sep 17, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> veganism only has bad rep cuz 95% of vegans are retarded and dont know how to eat
> 
> perfectly executed whole food plant based diet with no pre existing gut issues, no nutrition absorption problems etc. is good


No


----------



## incelslayer01 (Sep 17, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> all vegans die for vitamin B12 deficiency sooner or later.
> vitamin B12 is only contained in meat, eggs and milk


you are dumb


Dyorotic2 said:


> if you already have a pre-existing intestinal/gut issue like colitis of chrons than veganism is horrific for your health, most vegans don't last at all. In saying that, not only do lectins, oxalates, phytic acid etc cause gut issues, they also impair the absorption of essential nutrients and minerals. It definitely isn't optimal for a growing child, zinc is extremely important for testosterone production, (sources are impaired by antinutrients) calcium, d3 and k2 (all highly bioavailable in animals) are important for bone density and growth, high carb diets also tend to decrease hgh as insulin and HGH oppose each other. Veganism is retarded and always will be.


 gonna leave this here


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Sep 17, 2019)

The only reason for going vegan that is not faggy is because of morals. 
Going vegan for the environment, climate or "health" is gay because you'd limit yourself to make the life of other fucking moron humans in the future better. 
If veganism had more proof that it's the superior diet I'd do it. But I don't believe it. Humans are omnivores. 
Being a carnivore is just as retarded as being a vegan, don't go into extremes you edgy boyos.


----------



## Lorsss (Sep 17, 2019)

incelslayer01 said:


> you are dumb
> 
> gonna leave this here



all antinutrients are destroyed after you cook beans


----------



## incelslayer01 (Sep 17, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> all antinutrients are destroyed after you cook beans


most of them,like 80% i would say


----------



## Deleted member 2275 (Sep 18, 2019)

Dyorotic2 said:


> you're a fucking moron, when did I state vegans have no cholesterol? I responded to the claims that were made by the nutritional associations that continue to push a vegan diet being nutritionally adequate, on the matter of cholesterol it should be reworded to 'most' can thrive on the diet, because those who are genetically predisposed to make less cholesterol or in some cases none are being misguided and misinformed. And that's without the statistics on absorption rates and plant toxins being addressed. There's no coming back from this, vegans cannot get vitamin D3, Vitamin A in its active retinol form and adequate amounts of DHA and Iron, not only are these essential fatty acids, minerals and vitamins completely unobtainable, most minerals that are in foods are completely blocked by phytates, oxalates, etc. _*So no the vegan diet is not nutritionally adequate.*_ You're a fucking retard, you've been jewed beyond the point of no return.


You can get DHA's through algae oil so again, you're giga retarded.

Also JFL at being retarded enough to fall for the "anti-nutrient" scare. Cooking your food destroys almost all of them or enough to still get adequate absorption, as well as some being beneficial as anti-oxidants. Cooking with a cast iron skillet is leaches enough iron to get into your food.

The only thing you've done so far is link bunk science that doesn't support your claims, mis read science articles, and spread bullshit.

Again, kill yourself jew, we all know you're desperately trying to keep your kosher meat empire.

Please

Kill

Yourself


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 18, 2019)

littlesecret said:


> You can get DHA's through algae oil so again, you're giga retarded.
> 
> Also JFL at being retarded enough to fall for the "anti-nutrient" scare. Cooking your food destroys almost all of them or enough to still get adequate absorption, as well as some being beneficial as anti-oxidants. Cooking with a cast iron skillet is leaches enough iron to get into your food.
> 
> ...


i swear with all the carnis and vegans here on forum i wouldnt be surprised if h were vegan gains and some carni were tufano jfl


----------



## heroinfather (Sep 18, 2019)

pussy go meat only or low t high DHT


littlesecret said:


> You can get DHA's through algae oil so again, you're giga retarded.
> 
> Also JFL at being retarded enough to fall for the "anti-nutrient" scare. Cooking your food destroys almost all of them or enough to still get adequate absorption, as well as some being beneficial as anti-oxidants. Cooking with a cast iron skillet is leaches enough iron to get into your food.
> 
> ...


being vegan is a massive falio


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Sep 19, 2019)

littlesecret said:


> You can get DHA's through algae oil so again, you're giga retarded.
> 
> Also JFL at being retarded enough to fall for the "anti-nutrient" scare. Cooking your food destroys almost all of them or enough to still get adequate absorption, as well as some being beneficial as anti-oxidants. Cooking with a cast iron skillet is leaches enough iron to get into your food.
> 
> ...


you get epa and ala from algae you fucking retard, it's just easier to convert into DHA, where is your D3 and retinol?


----------



## Deleted member 2275 (Sep 19, 2019)

Dyorotic2 said:


> you get epa and ala from algae you fucking retard, it's just easier to convert into DHA, where is your D3 and retinol?


Read the links where I told you to kill yourself, they're there.


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Sep 19, 2019)

littlesecret said:


> Read the links where I told you to kill yourself, they're there.


again you fucking retard, you didn't even read the studies LOL, the plant form of vitamin D is d2, it isn't even in it's most bioavailable form, you didn't link me to any studies based on carotenoid conversion to retinol. I find it extremely ironic that you continue to call me jewish, even though veganism is pushed by the jews, you are one pathetic little weak vegan aren't you.


----------



## Deleted member 2275 (Sep 19, 2019)

Dyorotic2 said:


> again you fucking retard, you didn't even read the studies LOL, the plant form of vitamin D is d2


You're actually fucking autistic.

"Traditionally, only animal products have been considered a source of vitamin D3, but today we know that vitamin D3 and its metabolites are formed in certain plants. Accordingly, fruits and vegetables have the potential to serve as a source of vitamin D. Especially, the _Solanaceae_ family contains high amounts of vitamin D3, which is of special interest considering the importance of this family in human nutrition. The _Solanaceae_ family includes important vegetables such as potato, tomato and pepper all of which have been found to contain vitamin D3. "


You accuse me of not reading studies but don't even read the easiest part of the study, the conclusion, lmao, fucking off yourself.

Can you kill yourself multiple times?

"Shiitake mushrooms not only produce vitamin D2 but also produce vitamin D3 and vitamin D4. ..... Ingestion of mushrooms may also provide the consumer with a source of vitamin D3 and vitamin D4. "



Dyorotic2 said:


> you didn't link me to any studies based on carotenoid conversion to retinol.



Even if the conversion rates are lower, you can still kill yourself, because the conversion rates are high enough to still not have vegans being at any risk for vitamin A defficiency



Dyorotic2 said:


> I find it extremely ironic that you continue to call me jewish, even though veganism is pushed by the jews, you are one pathetic little weak vegan aren't you.


I find it extremely ironic that jews eat kosher meat and you're attempting to throw the scent off the jew trail by claiming jews push veganism, even though they are the only ones to benefit from the meat industry and the kosher meat production monopoly. Kill yourself and Israel. Jews are the most conniving and disgusting creatures on earth.


----------



## CopingCel (Sep 19, 2019)

JFL, if you go to the doc because you are norwooding, the first thing he asks is if you are a vegan or vegetarian or properly eating.


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Sep 19, 2019)

littlesecret said:


> I'm a pathetic weak, pale vegan, I don't get over 15 essential nutrients, fatty acids and amino acids. I'm extremely frail and I smash on my keyboard posting cherry-picked studies and calling everyone jewish. You win please, leave me alone I'll admit it, i'm a weak pathetic coping vegan.


thankyou for finally admiting it, now fuck off.


----------



## SeiGun (Sep 19, 2019)

no amount of study can disprove idiocracy of vegan


----------



## rockndogs (Sep 19, 2019)

HOW CAN YOU DISCUSS VEGANISM ON A LOOKSMAXX FORUM? EAT MEAT YOU FAGS JESUS CHRIST


----------



## Deleted member 2275 (Sep 20, 2019)

Dyorotic2 said:


> I'm a jew who is desperately denying reality in order to keep my kosher meat empire alive, give me your shekels


Disgusting animal.


----------



## john_cope (Oct 3, 2019)

eating vegetables? no no vegetables and fruit is bad for u!!! check out my youtube video from fat baby boomer retard #2487!!! meat good!


----------

